# IL SE by endorsement (Deferral)



## jfluckey (Aug 10, 2012)

I just received my response from IL. They deferred my application pending 15 semester hours of Structural Analysis and Design courses OR an additional 29 months of structural experience. This news kind of ticked me off. This is my resume:


BSME from Purdue (ABET)

(6) years experience

16 hr NCEES SE exam

Licensed as PE in IN


IL is saying I don't have the education required to put me in the group that only needs four years of experience. I currently have 6 years, so I have to wait another 2 years to get my license. Come on, I passed the SE exam. This should trump experience cause you can't really pass this exam unless you have the experience required. Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 10, 2012)

You have an ME degree and do structural engineering?

If so, I could see how this would be a problem in IL's eyes. They have an SE practice act and require very specific education.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't understand why some get indignant when they fail to meet one of the three Es (education, experience, and examination) needed for a license in any given state. Some states allow for the substitution of experience for education but I don't know of any that allow for the substitution of examination for experience.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 10, 2012)

As kevo said IL has had thier own state specific requirement for SE for a long time. Either meet the requirements or don't get registered as an SE there.


----------



## dakota_79 (Aug 10, 2012)

What they said.


----------



## jfluckey (Aug 13, 2012)

I admit, I am indignant because education is supposed to get you to experience. Passing the SE exam shows my education. However, I will wait the two more years. I don't have to like the rules, but I will have to follow them. Wouldn't anyone else be upset if they were told their education wasn't good enough when they went to one of the top engineering schools in the country and graduated in the upper 20%?

I guess this had turned into a rant. Sorry. :violin:


----------



## daedalus34r (Aug 15, 2012)

you have a mech eng degree and you are applying for a structural engineering license. whats the problem?

get the right education or get more experience.


----------



## Trigger (Aug 16, 2012)

Although I agree that you must know the standards and rules and can't really complain otherwise, I find it kind of funny that people are thinking that a mechanical engineering degree would cause you to be less qualified in structures than a civil degree. In fact, mechanicals are probably more qualified to do structural. We civils (for a B.S.) take basic structural engineering courses, basic calc courses, statics, dynamics, and mechanics, all of which mechanicals take. Then, we take some design courses (maybe timber design, concrete design, steel design, etc) which really teach you basic principles easily learned outside of school. And then we might take some other advanced courses as tech electives, but most choose not to. However, we don't take advanced diff eq's, advanced dynamics, vibrations, heat transfer, composite theory, and a lot of other much more detailed courses that mechanicals take. And these courses are incredibly important to structural engineering. Vibrations for seismic, wind, traffic loads, etc. Heat transfer for designing large steel structures. Composites if you want to design FRP wrap or lightweight construction materials. Advanced mathematical courses because all of the advanced structural models use them. So as much as I think we civils (or structurals with a B.S.) still have a great education, many of my college friends were mechanicals, and let me say this....aside from the design classes which can be easily learned in your first year on the job, they are much more qualified to be a structural engineer. Now, if you have a M.S. or PHD, it's a different story, but yah...just saying. Just because it's the policy doesn't mean the policy isn't stupid.


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 17, 2012)

Trigger said:


> Although I agree that you must know the standards and rules and can't really complain otherwise, I find it kind of funny that people are thinking that a mechanical engineering degree would cause you to be less qualified in structures than a civil degree.


Who's talking about civil engineering degrees? It sounds like his ME degree is short structural credits.


----------



## ipswitch (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds to me an ME degree goes against the Canon of Ethics. That being said, if you apprentice with a CE and take the appropriate tests like everyone else I have no problem with it.


----------

